# Dirt bike conversion



## Shadowram87 (5 mo ago)

Hey everyone, I just acquired a Ryobi 40v push mower that I've already taken the motor and all the electrical wiring out of. My plan is to transplant it into dirt bike in my garage that the engine is toast in. I also plan on sticking with 40v batteries that the mower uses, I'm not concerned at the moment about riding it for more than 15 to 20 minutes at a time. When the dirt bike was working it was just something to ride around behind my son on while he rode his ATV in the field behind my house. Does anyone think that any of this will be a problem? I also plan on getting a new controller since I'm assuming the mower is made to go on/off instead of variable speed. What do you all think?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

A push mower is maybe 3HP. 

Assuming you can gear to that HP, you should have the performance of the minibike I had as a kid...for however long you mowed the grass.


----------



## Shadowram87 (5 mo ago)

That's fair, I know it won't be a barn burner or anything, but I figured it'd be enough to ride around with my son until he's tired and I can always swap stuff out and make it better eventually.


----------

